# Deerskin Topper



## J Fleming (Oct 13, 2004)

I just purchased my first topper from Deerksin last weekend. This is a VERY well made topper and the quality and time the guys put into it really shows. After having it installed i went to a trial in Texas and got TONS of compliments on the design and craftsmanship. Just wanted to thank Andy, Greg and their crew for all that they did to custom build this topper for me. I couldn't be any happier.  

If you are in the market for a new box, topper, or chasis mount I would highly recommend them. 

Jason


----------



## cchristopher (Jun 21, 2005)

*topper*

I have to say I just purchased a used deerskin it is 96-98 model and I love it.
I have seen Jasons topper and it clearly seems to be the best setup I have seen on a topper.If anyone is in the market for a topper I would check out his topper it looks great and he has things on it you wouldnt even think about putting on a topper.
I have also talked with Greg at deerskin and they really know how to treat people.Keep up the good work Deerskin Thanks Chris


----------



## chester (Mar 26, 2006)

I have a 8 year old deer skin topper that is solid as a rock. Deerskin designs and builds durable products that they stand behind. 

CM


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

*topper*

Jason 
I t would be great if you could post some pics of your topper

Thanks
Bart


----------



## Bryan (Feb 1, 2005)

If you're in the south, Eddie Sullivan can fix you up with a Deerskin box *AND* a new truck to slide it in. :wink: 

Hey Eddie, I'll pick you up next weekend to go pick up my box. :lol: It will be ready, right?


----------



## Ryan Fortier (Mar 19, 2008)

Does Deerskin have a website? Can't find it...


----------



## Big_Sky (Jul 11, 2004)

Website is www.deerskindogtrailers.com but it doesn't seem to be working.


----------

